# Tradito dall'amante



## Ospite (2 Aprile 2012)

La storia (riassunta) comincia ca. 4 anni fa con una collega. Entrambi sposati, entrambi con bimbi piccoli.Ci siamo piaciuti da subito ed inizia una piccola passione tra noi, sebbene i tempi per vederci siano molto ristretti. Poi (e qui 'taglio' per non dilungarmi) la passione si affievolisce un po', ma l'attrazione e il feeling tra noi rimangono e la storia va avanti con pochi incontri ma vissuti davvero intensamente. Lei però ha un umore spesso altalenante e inizio a farmi domande su questa sua stranezza. Scopro che ha fatto sesso con un altro uomo, ci sto malissimo, ma ci passo sopra. Poi...poi scopro che non è stato l'unico, ma non glielo dico. Lei dice di amarmi, ma si concede questi 'intermezzi', che io non tollero. Così arriva un giorno in cui la vedo parlare con un tipo in un parcheggio e le chiedo conto. Lei si offende profondamente e non mi parla praticamente più, nè ci frequentiamo. Dice che quel tipo del parcheggio era un normalissimo amico. . Allora io poi le chiedo scusa (ho sbottato l'unica volta in cui non dovevo), perchè lavoriamo insieme e ne sono stato praticamente costretto per 'sopravvivere'. Dice che lei non mi appartiene e io non appartengo a lei e che fa quello che vuole. Le scuse vengono accettate dopo un mese, rimane freddina, e scopro che nel frattempo si è data di nuovo da fare...Cosa fare ? La risposta sarebbe facile se non che sono innamorato di lei nonostante tutto (sto comunque lavorando per farmela passare)...


----------



## Fabry (2 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> La storia (riassunta) comincia ca. 4 anni fa con una collega. Entrambi sposati, entrambi con bimbi piccoli.Ci siamo piaciuti da subito ed inizia una piccola passione tra noi, sebbene i tempi per vederci siano molto ristretti. Poi (e qui 'taglio' per non dilungarmi) la passione si affievolisce un po', ma l'attrazione e il feeling tra noi rimangono e la storia va avanti con pochi incontri ma vissuti davvero intensamente. Lei però ha un umore spesso altalenante e inizio a farmi domande su questa sua stranezza. Scopro che ha fatto sesso con un altro uomo, ci sto malissimo, ma ci passo sopra. Poi...poi scopro che non è stato l'unico, ma non glielo dico. Lei dice di amarmi, ma si concede questi 'intermezzi', che io non tollero. Così arriva un giorno in cui la vedo parlare con un tipo in un parcheggio e le chiedo conto. Lei si offende profondamente e non mi parla praticamente più, nè ci frequentiamo. Dice che quel tipo del parcheggio era un normalissimo amico. . Allora io poi le chiedo scusa (ho sbottato l'unica volta in cui non dovevo), perchè lavoriamo insieme e ne sono stato praticamente costretto per 'sopravvivere'. Dice che lei non mi appartiene e io non appartengo a lei e che fa quello che vuole. Le scuse vengono accettate dopo un mese, rimane freddina, e scopro che nel frattempo si è data di nuovo da fare...Cosa fare ? La risposta sarebbe facile se non che sono innamorato di lei nonostante tutto (sto comunque lavorando per farmela passare)...


Fattela passare presto, se no saranno solo sofferenze per te, tu sei innamorato lei...beh la risposta te la danno le varie avventure che si concede...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> La storia (riassunta) comincia ca. 4 anni fa con una collega. Entrambi sposati, entrambi con bimbi piccoli.Ci siamo piaciuti da subito ed inizia una piccola passione tra noi, sebbene i tempi per vederci siano molto ristretti. Poi (e qui 'taglio' per non dilungarmi) la passione si affievolisce un po', ma l'attrazione e il feeling tra noi rimangono e la storia va avanti con pochi incontri ma vissuti davvero intensamente. Lei però ha un umore spesso altalenante e inizio a farmi domande su questa sua stranezza. Scopro che ha fatto sesso con un altro uomo, ci sto malissimo, ma ci passo sopra. Poi...poi scopro che non è stato l'unico, ma non glielo dico. Lei dice di amarmi, ma si concede questi 'intermezzi', che io non tollero. Così arriva un giorno in cui la vedo parlare con un tipo in un parcheggio e le chiedo conto. Lei si offende profondamente e non mi parla praticamente più, nè ci frequentiamo. Dice che quel tipo del parcheggio era un normalissimo amico. . Allora io poi le chiedo scusa (ho sbottato l'unica volta in cui non dovevo), perchè lavoriamo insieme e ne sono stato praticamente costretto per 'sopravvivere'. Dice che lei non mi appartiene e io non appartengo a lei e che fa quello che vuole. Le scuse vengono accettate dopo un mese, rimane freddina, e scopro che nel frattempo si è data di nuovo da fare...Cosa fare ? La risposta sarebbe facile se non che sono innamorato di lei nonostante tutto (sto comunque lavorando per farmela passare)...



scusa, come hai fatto a scoprire che lei aveva altri amici?
stai attento, ci sono troppe voci in circolazione, e il vero problema per te, per voi, potrebbe diventare il fatto che i rispettivi coniugi vengano a saper dei vostri intrallazzi amorosi

sull'opinione che ho degli uomini come te e (su tutti i casini che potrebbero piantare) meglio sorvolare

magari fatti qualche nuova amica anche tu


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> La storia (riassunta) comincia ca. 4 anni fa con una collega. Entrambi sposati, entrambi con bimbi piccoli.Ci siamo piaciuti da subito ed inizia una piccola passione tra noi, sebbene i tempi per vederci siano molto ristretti. Poi (e qui 'taglio' per non dilungarmi) la passione si affievolisce un po', ma l'attrazione e il feeling tra noi rimangono e la storia va avanti con pochi incontri ma vissuti davvero intensamente. Lei però ha un umore spesso altalenante e inizio a farmi domande su questa sua stranezza. Scopro che ha fatto sesso con un altro uomo, ci sto malissimo, ma ci passo sopra. Poi...poi scopro che non è stato l'unico, ma non glielo dico. Lei dice di amarmi, ma si concede questi 'intermezzi', che io non tollero. Così arriva un giorno in cui la vedo parlare con un tipo in un parcheggio e le chiedo conto. Lei si offende profondamente e non mi parla praticamente più, nè ci frequentiamo. Dice che quel tipo del parcheggio era un normalissimo amico. . Allora io poi le chiedo scusa (ho sbottato l'unica volta in cui non dovevo), perchè lavoriamo insieme e ne sono stato praticamente costretto per 'sopravvivere'. Dice che lei non mi appartiene e io non appartengo a lei e che fa quello che vuole. Le scuse vengono accettate dopo un mese, rimane freddina, e scopro che nel frattempo si è data di nuovo da fare...Cosa fare ? La risposta sarebbe facile se non che sono innamorato di lei nonostante tutto (sto comunque lavorando per farmela passare)...


Volevi la fedeltà dell'amante oppure preferivi che fosse sincera dicendoti ho altre storie? 
Se volevi la fedeltà dell'amante, mi sembra una richiesta assurda da parte tua non credi? 
Non sto qua a dirti di pensare alla moglie tua ed al marito suo, non credo riusciresti nemmeno lontanamente a capire quello che ti scriverei ( e non parlo della mia ignoranza nello scrivere)  ma parlo esclusivamente a te, a te che vivi in un mondo di menzogne, un mondo fatto solo ed esclusivamente di egocentrismo, il tuo. 
Comincia a crescere, comincia a smetterla di pigliarti per il culo, e comincia a capire cosa vuoi da te e dagli altri.
Chiaramente quando lo farai, non pensare ne a tua moglie e nemmeno al marito della tua amante.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

ma dove caspita trovano il tempo con i figli piccoli?


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

ma dove caspita trovano il tempo ,con i figli piccoli?
2 , la vendetta


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove caspita trovano il tempo ,con i figli piccoli?


giusta osservazione :thinking:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove caspita trovano il tempo con i figli piccoli?



Attenta che ti risponde.


----------



## fightclub (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove caspita trovano il tempo ,con i figli piccoli?


avrà un marito coglione come me che se ne fotte dei ruoli :kick:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove caspita trovano il tempo ,con i figli piccoli?





fightclub ha detto:


> avrà un marito coglione come me che se ne fotte dei ruoli :kick:



durante l'orario di lavoro, sono colleghi


----------



## Cattivik (2 Aprile 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> avrà un marito coglione come me che se ne fotte dei ruoli :kick:



Comunque anche oggi mi sono preso del coglione... :mrgreen:



Cattivik


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

certo che queste cose sul posto di lavoro.....

miiiiimiiiiimiiiii


----------



## Cattivik (2 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> La storia (riassunta) comincia ca. 4 anni fa ..... che fa quello che vuole. Le scuse vengono accettate dopo un mese, rimane freddina, e scopro che nel frattempo si è data di nuovo da fare...Cosa fare ? La risposta sarebbe facile se non che sono innamorato di lei nonostante tutto (sto comunque lavorando per farmela passare)...


1 - Lei non ti ama. Rassegnati.

2 - Inoltre guai avere storie di questo genere sul posto di lavoro con colleghe/i con cui si deve lavorare fianco a fianco.

3 - Come hai fatto a sapere delle sue storie extra? Guardati le spalle da chi ti ha fatto la soffiata...

Cattivik


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> durante l'orario di lavoro, sono colleghi


si ma che tristezza....



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che queste cose sul posto di lavoro.....
> 
> miiiiimiiiiimiiiii



ecco appunto....


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> La storia (riassunta) comincia ca. 4 anni fa con una collega. Entrambi sposati, entrambi con bimbi piccoli.Ci siamo piaciuti da subito ed inizia una piccola passione tra noi, sebbene i tempi per vederci siano molto ristretti. Poi (e qui 'taglio' per non dilungarmi) la passione si affievolisce un po', ma l'attrazione e il feeling tra noi rimangono e la storia va avanti con pochi incontri ma vissuti davvero intensamente. Lei però ha un umore spesso altalenante e inizio a farmi domande su questa sua stranezza. Scopro che ha fatto sesso con un altro uomo, ci sto malissimo, ma ci passo sopra. Poi...poi scopro che non è stato l'unico, ma non glielo dico. Lei dice di amarmi, ma si concede questi 'intermezzi', che io non tollero. Così arriva un giorno in cui la vedo parlare con un tipo in un parcheggio e le chiedo conto. Lei si offende profondamente e non mi parla praticamente più, nè ci frequentiamo. Dice che quel tipo del parcheggio era un normalissimo amico. . Allora io poi le chiedo scusa (ho sbottato l'unica volta in cui non dovevo), perchè lavoriamo insieme e ne sono stato praticamente costretto per 'sopravvivere'. Dice che lei non mi appartiene e io non appartengo a lei e che fa quello che vuole. Le scuse vengono accettate dopo un mese, rimane freddina, e scopro che nel frattempo si è data di nuovo da fare...Cosa fare ? La risposta sarebbe facile se non che sono innamorato di lei nonostante tutto (sto comunque lavorando per farmela passare)...


Se tu sei innamorato e lei no e' un grosso problema. 
Un grosso errore anche iniziare relazione con collega di lavoro.
Lasciala.... vedi come reagisce.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

Porca paletta però! sull'orario di lavoro non è moralmente giusto! e ke minkia! quanno c'è vò c'è vò


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Volevi la fedeltà dell'amante oppure preferivi che fosse sincera dicendoti ho altre storie?
> Se volevi la fedeltà dell'amante, mi sembra una richiesta assurda da parte tua non credi?
> Non sto qua a dirti di pensare alla moglie tua ed al marito suo, non credo riusciresti nemmeno lontanamente a capire quello che ti scriverei ( e non parlo della mia ignoranza nello scrivere)  ma parlo esclusivamente a te, a te che *vivi in un mondo di menzogne, un mondo fatto solo ed esclusivamente di egocentrismo*, il tuo.
> Comincia a crescere, comincia a smetterla di pigliarti per il culo, e comincia a capire cosa vuoi da te e dagli altri.
> Chiaramente quando lo farai, non pensare ne a tua moglie e nemmeno al marito della tua amante.


per una volta sono pienamente d'accordo con claudio (eccetto il grassetto dove al solito esageri :mrgreen

si...pretendere l'esclusività e la fedeltà con l'amante è concettualmente sbagliato, quasi perverso oserei dire...

cioè ci sta la gelosia, ci sta qualche sceneggiata...ma non più di tanto...

più che altro, la domanda che mi pongo sempre in queste situazioni è:
2 persone sposate si conoscono, iniziano una storia e si innamorano...non essendoci ostacoli insormontabili tipo distanze o grosse rinuncie da fare...perchè non si separano e si godono questo amore???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Porca paletta però! sull'orario di lavoro non è moralmente giusto! e ke minkia! quanno c'è vò c'è vò



no, è che perdi tempo, t'incasini e ti sputtani in un colpo solo :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

è da coglioni, insomma


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> La storia (riassunta) comincia ca. 4 anni fa con una collega. Entrambi sposati, entrambi con bimbi piccoli.Ci siamo piaciuti da subito ed inizia una piccola passione tra noi, sebbene i tempi per vederci siano molto ristretti. Poi (e qui 'taglio' per non dilungarmi) la passione si affievolisce un po', ma l'attrazione e il feeling tra noi rimangono e la storia va avanti con pochi incontri ma vissuti davvero intensamente. Lei però ha un umore spesso altalenante e inizio a farmi domande su questa sua stranezza. Scopro che ha fatto sesso con un altro uomo, ci sto malissimo, ma ci passo sopra. Poi...poi scopro che non è stato l'unico, ma non glielo dico. Lei dice di amarmi, ma si concede questi 'intermezzi', che io non tollero. Così arriva un giorno in cui la vedo parlare con un tipo in un parcheggio e le chiedo conto. Lei si offende profondamente e non mi parla praticamente più, nè ci frequentiamo. Dice che quel tipo del parcheggio era un normalissimo amico. . Allora io poi le chiedo scusa (ho sbottato l'unica volta in cui non dovevo), perchè lavoriamo insieme e ne sono stato praticamente costretto per 'sopravvivere'. Dice che lei non mi appartiene e io non appartengo a lei e che fa quello che vuole. Le scuse vengono accettate dopo un mese, rimane freddina, e scopro che nel frattempo si è data di nuovo da fare...Cosa fare ? La risposta sarebbe facile se non che sono innamorato di lei nonostante tutto (sto comunque lavorando per farmela passare)...


Ciao!

E' l'ingordigia di quelle donne che ti sorridono nell'ombra il vero dolore dell'uomo che si dispensa con parsimonia.
Ora, tu stai innaffiando l'albero del veleno che uccide i suoi frutti, mentre lei corre spensierata per le vaste pianure erbose dell'Asia centrale.
Così come non si dovrebbero cercar vergini in un bordello o sulle brande di un reparto maternità, allo stesso modo non si dovrebbe restare sorpresi se, rovistando nel cassonetto di fronte al porcile, non ci si ritrova tra le mani nient'altro che immondizia.
Ma l'amore che guasta i cervelli e brucia le vene viene e va come più gli aggrada, ed è un servo pretenzioso che s'atteggia a padrone e, come tale, comanda gli stupidi e viene inviato, negli animi altrui, dai furbi e dagli smagati.
Egli è un cane fedele senza padrone che s'abbranca alla vanagloria prima ancora che alla cupidigia e, con fare guardingo, soffia speranze di fumo e certezze di guano nelle narici dei pachidermi della certezza.
La fede è un gettito cieco del proprio corpo vivo nel vuoto scosceso il cui fondo dev'essere morbidissimo e appagante, la stupidità è invece sperare che sia morbido per la catasta di corpi altrui che ancora mugghiano e soffocano, gli uni sugli altri, bevendosi le lacrime.
Se il volare è un po' come il buttarsi a terra sbagliando bersaglio, il tuo amore è una balena in pieno deserto.
Sei disposto a portare così tanti secchi d'acqua per mantenere umida un'inadatta creatura che nessuno sa come sia arrivata lì e che in quel posto non ci doveva neppure essere?
E non credere che ci siano oasi nelle vicinanze, quella che ti pare di scorgere è semplicemente un miraggio.

Incamminati prima che finisca anche l'acqua nella tua piccola borraccia!

Ciao!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> per una volta sono pienamente d'accordo con claudio (eccetto il grassetto dove al solito esageri :mrgreen
> 
> si...pretendere l'esclusività e la fedeltà con l'amante è concettualmente sbagliato, quasi perverso oserei dire...
> 
> ...



i figli rappresentano a tutt'oggi un deterrente alla separazione/divorzio

molti, anche qui, sostengono che si tratta di un alibi

in realtà io penso si tratti del frutto di una mentalità tutta italico/cattolica
che vede il figlio come la cosa più importante e l'unica che può darti reale felicità e risposta a qualsiasi tua esigenza
(soprattutto se sei donna)

per cui l'eventuale ricerca di felicità al di fuori della famiglia è vissuta con enorme senso di colpa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> *E' l'ingordigia di quelle donne che ti sorridono nell'ombra il vero dolore dell'uomo che si dispensa con parsimonia.*
> Ora, tu stai innaffiando l'albero del veleno che uccide i suoi frutti, mentre lei corre spensierata per le vaste pianure erbose dell'Asia centrale.
> ...


sul neretto sono assolutamente d'accordo    




sul rossetto per nulla     :lipstick:


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul neretto sono assolutamente d'accordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è il solito paragone che faccio riguardo i due ladri...se uno ruba all'altro lo stesso non può sorprendersene


----------



## Papero offline (2 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> La storia (riassunta) comincia ca. 4 anni fa con una collega. Entrambi sposati, entrambi con bimbi piccoli.Ci siamo piaciuti da subito ed inizia una piccola passione tra noi, sebbene i tempi per vederci siano molto ristretti. Poi (e qui 'taglio' per non dilungarmi) la passione si affievolisce un po', ma l'attrazione e il feeling tra noi rimangono e la storia va avanti con pochi incontri ma vissuti davvero intensamente. Lei però ha un umore spesso altalenante e inizio a farmi domande su questa sua stranezza. Scopro che ha fatto sesso con un altro uomo, ci sto malissimo, ma ci passo sopra. Poi...poi scopro che non è stato l'unico, ma non glielo dico. Lei dice di amarmi, ma si concede questi 'intermezzi', che io non tollero. Così arriva un giorno in cui la vedo parlare con un tipo in un parcheggio e le chiedo conto. Lei si offende profondamente e non mi parla praticamente più, nè ci frequentiamo. Dice che quel tipo del parcheggio era un normalissimo amico. . Allora io poi le chiedo scusa (ho sbottato l'unica volta in cui non dovevo), perchè lavoriamo insieme e ne sono stato praticamente costretto per 'sopravvivere'. Dice che lei non mi appartiene e io non appartengo a lei e che fa quello che vuole. Le scuse vengono accettate dopo un mese, rimane freddina, e scopro che nel frattempo si è data di nuovo da fare...Cosa fare ? La risposta sarebbe facile se non che sono innamorato di lei nonostante tutto (sto comunque lavorando per farmela passare)...


Fattela passare prima possibile, ho vissuto una storia molto simile alla tua e sono stato male come un cane... Lei probabilmente è di indole così, è una traditrice seriale che continuerà ad avere amanti per tutta la vita.

Svagati, pensa ad altro... alla tua famiglia per esempio!


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> avrà un marito coglione come me *che se ne fotte dei ruoli* :kick:


Mi inchino. Sul serio.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Porca paletta però! sull'orario di lavoro non è moralmente giusto! e ke minkia! quanno c'è vò c'è vò


Pausa pranzo?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i figli rappresentano a tutt'oggi un deterrente alla separazione/divorzio
> 
> molti, anche qui, sostengono che si tratta di un alibi
> 
> ...


Non credo che i figli siano l'unica cosa che possa darti felicità.
Ma di certo ritengo che le loro esigenze siano prioritarie rispetto a ogni altra -le vere esigenze.
Non tanto -non solo- per un amore ultraterreno che portiamo a loro, quanto perchè, a mio parere, siamo loro debitori, avendo preso per loro la scelta di farli nascere.


----------



## stellina (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i figli rappresentano a tutt'oggi un deterrente alla separazione/divorzio
> 
> molti, anche qui, sostengono che si tratta di un alibi
> 
> ...


i figli per me sono prioritari o meglio la loro felicità e serenità è prioritaria alla mia e perciò arrivo a scindermi in mamma e stellina. quando sono con loro ci sono loro con le loro esigenze e sono tutta per loro e quando mi ritaglio il mio spazio per me allora ci sono io...ma senza sensi di colpa. almeno per me.


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul rossetto per nulla     :lipstick:


L'immondizia dei porci è immondizia anche per gli altri porci.

Però magari se passa un ermellino...

Complimenti per il rossetto.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i figli rappresentano a tutt'oggi un deterrente alla separazione/divorzio
> 
> molti, anche qui, sostengono che si tratta di un alibi
> 
> ...


 un figlio viene al mondo se lo decidi tu
e se lo fai te ne devi assumere la responsabilità e , per me, non è l'unico ma è il più grande elemento di felicità che abbia mai provato.
donna/uomo, è il massimo privilegio per l'essere umano


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i figli rappresentano a tutt'oggi un deterrente alla separazione/divorzio
> 
> molti, anche qui, sostengono che si tratta di un alibi
> 
> ...


io conosco tanta gente che dopo una separazione, per tutelare i figli ha scelto la prudenza prima di ufficializzare una nuova relazione...e capisco ciò, in quanto portare una terza/quarta persona nell'immagine di famiglia di un ragazzino non è una cosa semplice

ma se lui si dichiara innamorato, e l'altra pure, e non ci sono ostacoli...intanto separatevi no???
ritengo che, sopratutto agli uomini, piace avere l'amante che non sia solo sesso, e questa profonda gelosia abbinata al non volersi però separare lo conferma...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> i figli per me sono prioritari o meglio la loro felicità e serenità è prioritaria alla mia e perciò arrivo a scindermi in mamma e stellina. *quando sono con loro ci sono loro con le loro esigenze e sono tutta per loro e quando mi ritaglio il mio spazio per me allora ci sono io*...ma senza sensi di colpa. almeno per me.



e una cosa condivisa no?


quando un figlio e la madre sono insieme esistono insieme, non solo il figli

come mai faranno i figli a capire che anche gli altri hanno delle esigenze se le loro madri sono il primo esempio di annullamento delle proprie esigenze in loro presenza?

è proprio questo l'aspetto culturale di cui parlo


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2012)

*ma dico...*



Ospite ha detto:


> La storia (riassunta) comincia ca. 4 anni fa con una collega. Entrambi sposati, entrambi con bimbi piccoli.Ci siamo piaciuti da subito ed inizia una piccola passione tra noi, sebbene i tempi per vederci siano molto ristretti. Poi (e qui 'taglio' per non dilungarmi) la passione si affievolisce un po', ma l'attrazione e il feeling tra noi rimangono e la storia va avanti con pochi incontri ma vissuti davvero intensamente. Lei però ha un umore spesso altalenante e inizio a farmi domande su questa sua stranezza. Scopro che ha fatto sesso con un altro uomo, ci sto malissimo, ma ci passo sopra. Poi...poi scopro che non è stato l'unico, ma non glielo dico. Lei dice di amarmi, ma si concede questi 'intermezzi', che io non tollero. Così arriva un giorno in cui la vedo parlare con un tipo in un parcheggio e le chiedo conto. Lei si offende profondamente e non mi parla praticamente più, nè ci frequentiamo. Dice che quel tipo del parcheggio era un normalissimo amico. . Allora io poi le chiedo scusa (ho sbottato l'unica volta in cui non dovevo), perchè lavoriamo insieme e ne sono stato praticamente costretto per 'sopravvivere'. Dice che lei non mi appartiene e io non appartengo a lei e che fa quello che vuole. Le scuse vengono accettate dopo un mese, rimane freddina, e scopro che nel frattempo si è data di nuovo da fare...Cosa fare ? La risposta sarebbe facile se non che sono innamorato di lei nonostante tutto (sto comunque lavorando per farmela passare)...



scrivi..."entrambi sposati,entrambi con bimbi piccoli"....tradisci tua moglie....e per giunta sei geloso della tua amante???...ma non ti sembra un po troppo...scusa la durezza ma il tuo post mi ha lasciata davvero...non ho parole...
scusa perchè non inizi a lasciare tua moglie perchè è chiaro che non sei piu innamorato di lei....
ti sembra giusto che lei stia a badare alla casa ai figli...e Dio solo sa quanto sia stancante conciliare tutto....ed essere ripagata così...se mai lo venisse a sapere come rimarrebbe....
scua ma....sono dallìaltra parte della barricata e si sta malissimo...credimi....


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e una cosa condivisa no?
> 
> 
> quando un figlio e la madre sono insieme esistono insieme, non solo il figli
> ...


se tu fai di tuo figlio una persona realizzata caprà questo ed altro, per farlo non ci si deve annullare...ma sacrificare può anche darsi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un figlio viene al mondo se lo decidi tu
> e *se lo fai te ne devi assumere la responsabilità *e , per me, non è l'unico ma è il più grande elemento di felicità che abbia mai provato.
> donna/uomo, è il massimo privilegio per l'essere umano


siamo tutti d'accordo sulla presa di responsabilità


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> siamo tutti d'accordo sulla presa di responsabilità


non lo so, chiara.in molti casi non direi proprio


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Volevi la fedeltà dell'amante oppure preferivi che fosse sincera dicendoti ho altre storie?
> Se volevi la fedeltà dell'amante, mi sembra una richiesta assurda da parte tua non credi?
> Non sto qua a dirti di pensare alla moglie tua ed al marito suo, non credo riusciresti nemmeno lontanamente a capire quello che ti scriverei ( e non parlo della mia ignoranza nello scrivere)  ma parlo esclusivamente a te, a te che vivi in un mondo di menzogne, un mondo fatto solo ed esclusivamente di egocentrismo, il tuo.
> Comincia a crescere, comincia a smetterla di pigliarti per il culo, e comincia a capire cosa vuoi da te e dagli altri.
> Chiaramente quando lo farai, non pensare ne a tua moglie e nemmeno al marito della tua amante.



condivido....

alle volte si sfiora anzi...direi si oltrepassa anche il ridicolo...ma come si può.....
secondo me alcune persone proprio per indole particolare non dovrebbero sposarsi...e ne assolutamente metter su famiglia...perchè poi a soffrire sono proprio le creature innocenti....non capisco poi cosa spinge un uomo o una donna a ricercare avventure sempre nuove,diverse....per fuggire da quella routine odiata da tutti....dai problemi che prima o poi investono tutti...TUTTI....
meglio che mi fermi....poi le parolacce vengono fuori e non è il caso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> condivido....
> 
> alle volte si sfiora anzi...direi si oltrepassa anche il ridicolo...ma come si può.....
> secondo me alcune persone proprio per indole particolare non dovrebbero sposarsi...e ne assolutamente metter su famiglia...perchè poi a soffrire sono proprio le creature innocenti....non capisco poi cosa spinge un uomo o una donna a ricercare avventure sempre nuove,diverse....per fuggire da quella routine odiata da tutti....dai problemi che prima o poi investono tutti...TUTTI....
> *meglio che mi fermi.*...poi le parolacce vengono fuori e non è il caso


ecco sì....fermati

ma non per le parolacce


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> condivido....
> 
> alle volte si sfiora anzi...direi si oltrepassa anche il ridicolo...ma come si può.....
> *secondo me alcune persone proprio per indole particolare non dovrebbero sposarsi*...e ne assolutamente metter su famiglia...perchè poi a soffrire sono proprio le creature innocenti....non capisco poi cosa spinge un uomo o una donna a ricercare avventure sempre nuove,diverse....per fuggire da quella routine odiata da tutti....dai problemi che prima o poi investono tutti...TUTTI....
> meglio che mi fermi....poi le parolacce vengono fuori e non è il caso


esiste un esame clinico che porti ad un certificato medico che attesta "quali persone" possano sposarsi e quali NO perchè è certo che tradiranno???

fammi sapere


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove caspita trovano il tempo ,con i figli piccoli?
> 2 , la vendetta


lo trovano...fidati che lo trovano....
ormai sembra una cosa normale....
quasi quasi dobbiamo chiedere pure scusa.....prego...ma dai su..non ti disturbo mica....


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco sì....fermati
> 
> ma non per le parolacce



non capisco....perchè a te sembra giusto...
non solo tradisci....ma ti aspetti che l'amante ti rimanga fedele????
a te questo sembra normale...
e nel frattempo...vive,mangia,dorme con una moglie che sicuramente non ama...

battiamogli le mani allora


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> esiste un esame clinico che porti ad un certificato medico che attesta "quali persone" possano sposarsi e quali NO perchè è certo che tradiranno???
> 
> fammi sapere


forse mi sono spiegata male..o forse sono solo arrabbiata....
ma si legge spesso di persone che tradiscono e quasi quasi....ne parlano come se fosse una cosa normale...
in questo caso addirittura si diventa gelosi dell'amante.....ovvero di una donna a sua volta sposata....
poi mi capita di leggere di persone che stanche della moglie che pensa solo ai figli...a pulire...che non si cura molto(perchè forse poverina non ne ha il tempo)trovano nell'altra donna quei momenti paradisiaci checredevano perduti....
donne stanche di aspettare il marito che rientra tardi(perchè lavora) abbandonarsi in avventure con persone magari piu giovani....ecco tutto cio mi rattrista molto...scusate..magari ho sbagliato ad esprimermi...magari esistesse come dici tu un esame che attesti la cosa....lo so che non esiste non sono scema...cornuta si ma scema no.... ciao


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> forse mi sono spiegata male..*o forse sono solo arrabbiata*....
> ma si legge spesso di persone che tradiscono e quasi quasi....ne parlano come se fosse una cosa normale...
> in questo caso addirittura si diventa gelosi dell'amante.....ovvero di una donna a sua volta sposata....
> poi mi capita di leggere di persone che stanche della moglie che pensa solo ai figli...a pulire...che non si cura molto(perchè forse poverina non ne ha il tempo)trovano nell'altra donna quei momenti paradisiaci checredevano perduti....
> donne stanche di aspettare il marito che rientra tardi(perchè lavora) abbandonarsi in avventure con persone magari piu giovani....ecco tutto cio mi rattrista molto...scusate..magari ho sbagliato ad esprimermi...magari esistesse come dici tu un esame che attesti la cosa....lo so che non esiste non sono scema...cornuta si ma scema no.... ciao



sei ancora molto molto arrabbiata...ed è normale che sia cosi


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> per una volta sono pienamente d'accordo con claudio (eccetto il grassetto dove al solito esageri :mrgreen
> 
> si...pretendere l'esclusività e la fedeltà con l'amante è concettualmente sbagliato, quasi perverso oserei dire...
> 
> ...



Perchè sono egocentrici ? 

auahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, è che perdi tempo, t'incasini e ti sputtani in un colpo solo :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> è da coglioni, insomma


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i figli rappresentano a tutt'oggi un deterrente alla separazione/divorzio
> 
> molti, anche qui, sostengono che si tratta di un alibi
> 
> ...



I figli come qualsiasi cosa possa trattenerti sono solo delle scusanti e menzogne, altro fine non c'è che una mancata maturazione ed una volontà nel perseguire quello che si vuole attenendosi a quello che si è.
Tu chiara hai degli obiettivi, io altri il conte idem, ognuno ha i suoi. Basta rendersene conto e volerli stando scialli contenti e felici.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pausa pranzo?


:up: ora si che ragioniamo!

P.S se la pausa è di un'ora solo un amante, se è di due due amanti etc ...:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> esiste un esame clinico che porti ad un certificato medico che attesta "quali persone" possano sposarsi e quali NO perchè è certo che tradiranno???
> 
> fammi sapere


Assolutamente non esiste! proviamo a vedere se esiste per chi tradisce e si lamenta che l'amante lo tradisce ? 

Qui pro quo yaaaa!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei ancora molto molto arrabbiata...ed è normale che sia cosi


Già e quindi cosa avrebbe scritto di sbagliato Annuccia? Non è rivolta a solo a te la domanda.


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già e quindi cosa avrebbe scritto di sbagliato Annuccia? Non è rivolta a solo a te la domanda.


nulla...ma nella risposta si legge forte la sua rabbia....è ancora nella fase in cui il confronto con un "traditore" le è molto difficile...tutto qui....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non capisco....perchè a te sembra giusto...
> non solo tradisci....ma ti aspetti che l'amante ti rimanga fedele????
> a te questo sembra normale...
> e nel frattempo...vive,mangia,dorme *con una moglie che sicuramente non ama.*..
> ...



ehm.... ci risiamo

non mi sembra giusto, sono stata tra i primi a scrivere quello che penso effettivamente di un uomo e di una situazione come questi

dicevo per te, stavi partendo troppo per la tangente
come nella frase che ti ho evidenziata


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nulla...ma nella risposta si legge forte la sua rabbia....è ancora nella fase in cui il confronto con un "traditore" le è molto difficile...tutto qui....


E' normale... ognuno ha sbranato almeno un traditore all'inizio... ma i traditori questo lo sanno e capiscono:mrgreen:


----------



## Ospite (2 Aprile 2012)

Papero offline ha detto:


> Fattela passare prima possibile, ho vissuto una storia molto simile alla tua e sono stato male come un cane... Lei probabilmente è di indole così, è una traditrice seriale che continuerà ad avere amanti per tutta la vita.
> 
> Svagati, pensa ad altro... alla tua famiglia per esempio!


Forse questo è il consiglio migliore...
Vorrei rispondere un po' a tutti. Vi ringrazio, avevo bisogno di una scossa, di essere capito, compatito e nel caso anche mandato alle ortiche.
Innanzitutto siamo colleghi ma non accade nulla sul luogo di lavoro ma fuori, le poche volte che riusciamo a vederci.
Poi come io abbia scoperto le sue avventure extra beh, purtroppo lei (poi dimenticandosene) mi diede la password di mail e facebook. Io non mi sono mai sognato di entrare nei suoi account, finchè non mi sono venuti i sospetti (poi confermatissimi anche da un paio di mini appostamenti).
Diciamo che queste storie usa e getta che lei ha avuto sono cose nate e morte lì, mentre con me dura da quasi 4 anni. Nonostante tutto tra me e lei c'è un qualcosa in più, su questo non ci piove, anche se non serve a niente. Sono sicuro che presto tornerà a farsi sotto, perchè ha sempre fatto così quando vede che inizio ad ignorarla. E io puntualmente non le ho mai resistito. Infine credo che se uno (come me) è geloso della sua amante è proprio perchè la ama e non vorrebbe dividerla con nessuno. Fosse una storia di solo sesso il problema non si porrebbe, anche perchè forse non sarebbe mai nata perchè io non cerco sesso al di fuori della famiglia. Mi sono semplicemente e stupidamente innamorato, senza andarmela a cercare. Aggiungo che (tra l'altro) io sia abbastanza gettonato, visto che ho spesso avance anche da donne più belle di lei, che però non mi sono mai interessate in questi 4 anni. A questo punto appena si rifarà avanti devo trovare la forza di troncare e ritornare a dedicarmi 100% alla mia famiglia. Voi siete sicuramente di aiuto con i vostri consigli. Non avrei mai immaginato di trovarmi in una simile situazione ...


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ritengo che, sopratutto agli uomini, piace avere l'amante che non sia solo sesso, e questa profonda gelosia abbinata al non volersi però separare lo conferma...


Non capisco quest'ultima frase, che mo' curiosisce. Me la puoi spiegare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> Forse questo è il consiglio migliore...
> Vorrei rispondere un po' a tutti. Vi ringrazio, avevo bisogno di una scossa, di essere capito, compatito e nel caso anche mandato alle ortiche.
> Innanzitutto siamo colleghi ma non accade nulla sul luogo di lavoro ma fuori, le poche volte che riusciamo a vederci.
> Poi come io abbia scoperto le sue avventure extra beh, purtroppo lei (poi dimenticandosene) mi diede la password di mail e facebook. Io non mi sono mai sognato di entrare nei suoi account, finchè non mi sono venuti i sospetti (poi confermatissimi anche da un paio di mini appostamenti).
> Diciamo che queste storie usa e getta che lei ha avuto sono cose nate e morte lì, mentre con me dura da quasi 4 anni. Nonostante tutto tra me e lei c'è un qualcosa in più, su questo non ci piove, anche se non serve a niente. Sono sicuro che presto tornerà a farsi sotto, perchè ha sempre fatto così quando vede che inizio ad ignorarla. E io puntualmente non le ho mai resistito. Infine credo che se uno (come me) è geloso della sua amante è proprio perchè la ama e non vorrebbe dividerla con nessuno. Fosse una storia di solo sesso il problema non si porrebbe, anche perchè forse non sarebbe mai nata perchè io non cerco sesso al di fuori della famiglia. Mi sono semplicemente e stupidamente innamorato, senza andarmela a cercare. Aggiungo che (tra l'altro) io sia abbastanza gettonato, visto che ho spesso avance anche da donne più belle di lei, che però non mi sono mai interessate in questi 4 anni. A questo punto appena si rifarà avanti devo trovare la forza di troncare e ritornare a dedicarmi 100% alla mia famiglia. Voi siete sicuramente di aiuto con i vostri consigli. Non avrei mai immaginato di trovarmi in una simile situazione ...



la famiglia qui non c'entra niente
hai un problema con l'amante

pensi di esserne innamorato e per questo ne sei geloso

accetta l'avance di una di quelle donne più belle di lei e vedrai che l'amore per la tua amante si scioglierà come neve al sole


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> forse mi sono spiegata male..o forse sono solo arrabbiata....
> ma si legge spesso di persone che tradiscono e quasi quasi....ne parlano come se fosse una cosa normale...
> in questo caso addirittura si diventa gelosi dell'amante.....ovvero di una donna a sua volta sposata....
> poi mi capita di leggere di persone che stanche della moglie che pensa solo ai figli...a pulire...che non si cura molto(perchè forse poverina non ne ha il tempo)trovano nell'altra donna quei momenti paradisiaci checredevano perduti....
> donne stanche di aspettare il marito che rientra tardi(perchè lavora) abbandonarsi in avventure con persone magari piu giovani....ecco tutto cio mi rattrista molto...scusate..magari ho sbagliato ad esprimermi...magari esistesse come dici tu un esame che attesti la cosa....lo so che non esiste non sono scema...cornuta si ma scema no.... ciao


La separazione la puo chiedere anche la "donna stanca", no?

Comunque e' normale che provi gelosia se si e' innamorato.


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non capisco quest'ultima frase, che mo' curiosisce. Me la puoi spiegare?


Un conto sono coloro che "vanno a femmine" e un altro conto coloro che hanno la tipa extra
I secondi, ritengo, trovano in essa una evasione, un conforto, qualcosa di caro ma meno impegnativo della moglie...sentimenti ma anche utilità, senza "il fastidio" della quotidianità di coppia...

...per me è stato diverso...io premevo per trovare una via d'uscita in un senso o in un altro...


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I figli come qualsiasi cosa possa trattenerti sono solo delle scusanti e menzogne, altro fine non c'è che una mancata maturazione ed una volontà nel perseguire quello che si vuole attenendosi a quello che si è.
> Tu chiara hai degli obiettivi, io altri il conte idem, ognuno ha i suoi. Basta rendersene conto e volerli stando scialli contenti e felici.


Comunque ci sono uomini che dopo la separazione i loro figlio vedono col contagocce. Ci sono uomini che subiscono angherie dalle loro ex anche se non le hanno tradite.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Comunque ci sono uomini che dopo la separazione i loro figlio vedono col contagocce. Ci sono uomini che subiscono angherie dalle loro ex anche se non le hanno tradite.



Quindi uniamo anche questo alle cose sbagliate no?

Me esco con una frase che sembrerà provocazione, in parte lo è in parte è molto profonda. Evviva la parità! delle madri però! e della legge italiana che come al solito fa acqua da tutte le parti.


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la famiglia qui non c'entra niente
> hai un problema con l'amante
> 
> pensi di esserne innamorato e per questo ne sei geloso
> ...


Si sente se si e' innamorati, su questo non ci piove... e si vede.

Poi quando l'innamoramento si placa si vede l'altro per quello che e' realmente. E' la base di partenza dell'amore, anche se non sempre l'amore non parte da qui. Andare con altre non necessariamente gli farà passare ciò che prova, dipende dai bisogni che va a coprire la sua amante. 

Io non amo il "chiodo schiaccia chiodo". Preferisco dedicarmi ad altri interessi.
Hai una profonda disillusione nei confronti dell'amore e degli uomini. Forse hai ragione, meglio bastare a se stesse!


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi uniamo anche questo alle cose sbagliate no?
> 
> Me esco con una frase che sembrerà provocazione, in parte lo è in parte è molto profonda. Evviva la parità! delle madri però! e della legge italiana che come al solito fa acqua da tutte le parti.


Si, viva la parità. C'è un disastro la' fuori.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si sente se si e' innamorati, su questo non ci piove... e si vede.
> 
> Poi quando l'innamoramento si placa si vede l'altro per quello che e' realmente. E' la base di partenza dell'amore, anche se non sempre l'amore non parte da qui. Andare con altre non necessariamente gli farà passare ciò che prova, dipende dai bisogni che va a coprire la sua amante.
> 
> ...



non è un chiodo schiaccia chiodo, nella mia idea
è solo dare il giusto valore a quella relazione, che a quanto pare è a senso unico

davvero pensi che io sia disillusa nei confronti degli uomini?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Aprile 2012)

Ma figli uguale alibi non penso proprio
Piuttosto sono una responsabilità
Io non me la sentirei mai di negare ai miei bimbi la figura di un papà che con loro è meraviglioso
E uguale per lui ma zero 

I ns problemi di coppia non hanno sino ad’ora inciso su quello che è un clima sereno divertente in casa
Si ride si gioca

Ci siamo allontanati ma sapete tutti come la penso

Se in casa volassero coltelli tensioni allora sarebbe altro discorso

Ma non è così
E molti sono nella mia situazione moltissimi

Poi ok io vivo l’altro come una boccata di ossigeno lo sapete 
Ma non ci sto male 
Per nulla
Ci vediamo poi così poco
È una cosa mia solo mia, un darsi gioia e x il momento mi aiuta mi ha fatto capire cosa voglio cosa vorrei mi ha aiutato ad uscire dal ruolo di perfetta mammamoglielavoratricecasalinga che mi ero costruita e ricordato che esiste una rossi 

e non dispero di ritrovare mio marito


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si sente se si e' innamorati, su questo non ci piove... e si vede.
> 
> Poi quando l'innamoramento si placa si vede l'altro per quello che e' realmente. E' la base di partenza dell'amore, anche se non sempre l'amore non parte da qui. Andare con altre non necessariamente gli farà passare ciò che prova, dipende dai bisogni che va a coprire la sua amante.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo! Bellissimo!
Allora hai delineato benissimo come la penso io no?
In questo io apprezzo mia moglie quando dice...quello che non posso darti io, prenditelo altrove no?

Quando poi ho provato a chiedere ad una precisa persona di soddisfare tutti i miei bisogni...dato il "grande amore" che c'era tra noi due...è stato un completo disastro...

Più lei si negava più io tentavo di ridimensionare le mie esigenze...finchè appunto non ci sono più stato dentro...no?

Ma confermo andare con altre non inficia per nulla quello che io provo o non provo per una persona.

Forse vorrei dire che certi atteggiamenti sono assurti ad un ruolo totemico no?
Nel momento che io vado con un'altra do via del mio e non del tuo no?
Ma se questa mia defezione rappresenta nella tua testa un grande ladrocinio siamo nei guai!

Io ho sempre avuto solo bisogno di sentirmi amato.
Mai avuto bisogno che tu mi sia fedele, ma solo bisogno che tu me la dia quando te la chiedo.
Me l'hai data? Mi hai soddisfatto?
Ma ama chi ti pare e stai scialla eh?

QUello che fa tremare le viscere è la paura che all'amante siano riservate attenzioni che a noi sono state sempre palesemente negate!

Posso garantirti che quando scopri questo: fa un male cane!

Esempio con me sei sempre indisponibile non hai tempo ecc..ecc..ecc...
Poi ciò chiama l'amante e la si corre no?

QUesto si mi farebbe proprio un male cane!


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è un chiodo schiaccia chiodo, nella mia idea
> è solo dare il giusto valore a quella relazione, che a quanto pare è a senso unico
> 
> davvero pensi che io sia disillusa nei confronti degli uomini?


Si può vedere una relazione nel giusto modo anche senza andare a letto con un altro/a. Basta spostare il punto di osservazione. In un modo (il tuo) o nell'altro (il mio) credo sia comunque dura. La chiave sta nell'accetazione della realtà delle cose e dalla volontà di voler chiudere. Bisogna chiudere dentro noi stessi.

Per ciò che riguarda la seconda parte, ti posso dire come appari a me leggendoti qui nel forum, anche se in "altre" occasioni ho conosciuto una Chiara con molta sensibilità che ho apprezzato ancor di più e che completa la Chiara che si legge qui. Qui appari come una che con l'uomo dirige il gioco, che non si lascia andare al sentimento e che non si "affida" mai completamente loro.


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> Nonostante tutto tra me e lei c'è un qualcosa in più,* su questo non ci piove*, anche se non serve a niente. ..


Ti serve un ombrello, perché ci piove e pure parecchio. L'unica cosa in più che vedo è il tuo essere tappetino...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si può vedere una relazione nel giusto modo anche senza andare a letto con un altro/a. Basta spostare il punto di osservazione. In un modo (il tuo) o nell'altro (il mio) credo sia comunque dura. La chiave sta nell'accetazione della realtà delle cose e dalla volontà di voler chiudere. Bisogna chiudere dentro noi stessi.
> 
> Per ciò che riguarda la seconda parte, ti posso dire come appari a me leggendoti qui nel forum, anche se in "altre" occasioni ho conosciuto una Chiara con molta sensibilità che ho apprezzato ancor di più e che completa la Chiara che si legge qui. Qui appari come una che con l'uomo dirige il gioco, che non si lascia andare al sentimento e che non si "affida" mai completamente loro.



Io l'ho sempre letta come compagnona da bar...
A me appare come la contessa eh?

Ma che gioco e gioco...
Insomma lei è una che se batti il pugno sulla tola e dici...Donna il casso lo go mi...lei ti risponde...e allora...io ho la fritola no? La vuto? Ciapela!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre letta come compagnona da bar...
> A me appare come la contessa eh?
> 
> Ma che gioco e gioco...
> Insomma lei è una che se batti il pugno sulla tola e dici...Donna il casso lo go mi...lei ti risponde...e allora...io ho la fritola no? La vuto? Ciapela!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Infatti io non la conosco dal tuo punto di vista. Quello che mi e' arrivato e' questo. 

Ultimamente mi capita di pensare a come mi vedono gli altri rispetto a come sono e mi vedo io veramente. Ognuno può vederci in un modo diverso a seconda di come ci mostriamo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Infatti io non la conosco dal tuo punto di vista. Quello che mi e' arrivato e' questo.
> 
> Ultimamente mi capita di pensare a come mi vedono gli altri rispetto a come sono e mi vedo io veramente. Ognuno può vederci in un modo diverso a seconda di come ci mostriamo.


Verissimo...
Io comunque provo una pena profondissima quando nonostante io mi mostri a 360 gradi...mi tocca scontrarmi con la miopia altrui...
Sai gli altri ti vedono come vorrebbero vederti...
Ma se io non mi riconosco...
Ti dico...mi dispiace io non sono quello che pensavi...ma è un problema tuo! Non mio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si può vedere una relazione nel giusto modo anche senza andare a letto con un altro/a. Basta spostare il punto di osservazione. In un modo (il tuo) o nell'altro (il mio) credo sia comunque dura. La chiave sta nell'accetazione della realtà delle cose e dalla volontà di voler chiudere. Bisogna chiudere dentro noi stessi.
> 
> Per ciò che riguarda la seconda parte, ti posso dire come appari a me leggendoti qui nel forum, anche se in "altre" occasioni ho conosciuto una Chiara con molta sensibilità che ho apprezzato ancor di più e che completa la Chiara che si legge qui. *Qui appari come una che con l'uomo dirige il gioco, che non si lascia andare al sentimento e che non si "affida" mai completamente loro*.



beh, è vero :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
difficilmente mi affido, ma sto imparando

quel che intendevo proporre al nostro amico era di spostare il punto di osservazione (come dici giustamente tu)
per riuscire a percepire che il suo è un rapporto "malato" e per niente sereno, male accettato prima di tutto dentro se stesso


----------



## Ospite (3 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti serve un ombrello, perché ci piove e pure parecchio. L'unica cosa in più che vedo è il tuo essere tappetino...


Può essere che io non veda le cose come realmente sono. Certo che se una relazione, pur tra alti e bassi, va avanti da 4 anni qualcosa ci sarà.
Che sono zerbino è un po' vero, ma d'altronde chi ci mette più sentimento è anche poi il più debole e se le cose vanno male... Di questo non me ne vergogno, preferisco essere una persona di cuore piuttosto che un freddo calcolatore. In questa vicenda ho sofferto da cani, ma sento che ne sto pian piano venendo fuori. Che ne devo venir fuori. La prova del nove sarà quando lei si rifarà sotto, perchè lo rifarà. A questo punto vediamo...quale sarebbe secondo te (o secondo voi) un modo elegante e allo stesso tempo un po' bastardo per respingerla, dopo tutte le balle che mi ha raccontato ?


----------



## Sabina (3 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> Può essere che io non veda le cose come realmente sono. Certo che se una relazione, pur tra alti e bassi, va avanti da 4 anni qualcosa ci sarà.
> Che sono zerbino è un po' vero, ma d'altronde chi ci mette più sentimento è anche poi il più debole e se le cose vanno male... Di questo non me ne vergogno, preferisco essere una persona di cuore piuttosto che un freddo calcolatore. In questa vicenda ho sofferto da cani, ma sento che ne sto pian piano venendo fuori. Che ne devo venir fuori. La prova del nove sarà quando lei si rifarà sotto, perchè lo rifarà. A questo punto vediamo...quale sarebbe secondo te (o secondo voi) un modo elegante e allo stesso tempo un po' bastardo per respingerla, dopo tutte le balle che mi ha raccontato ?


Dille che stai frequentando un altra e che tu preferisci frequentare le donne una alla volta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> Può essere che io non veda le cose come realmente sono. Certo che se una relazione, pur tra alti e bassi, va avanti da 4 anni qualcosa ci sarà.
> Che sono zerbino è un po' vero, ma d'altronde *chi ci mette più sentimento è anche poi il più debole* e se le cose vanno male... Di questo non me ne vergogno, *preferisco essere una persona* *di cuore* piuttosto che un freddo calcolatore. In questa vicenda ho sofferto da cani, ma sento che ne sto pian piano venendo fuori. Che ne devo venir fuori. La prova del nove sarà quando lei si rifarà sotto, perchè lo rifarà. A questo punto vediamo...quale sarebbe secondo te (o secondo voi) un modo elegante e *allo stesso tempo un po' bastardo* per respingerla, dopo tutte le balle che mi ha raccontato ?



col rosso ti descrivi

il nero: perchè vuoi essere quello che non sei?


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Papero offline ha detto:


> Fattela passare prima possibile, ho vissuto una storia molto simile alla tua e sono stato male come un cane... Lei probabilmente è di indole così, *è una traditrice seriale che continuerà ad avere amanti per tutta la vita.
> *
> *Svagati, pensa ad altro... alla tua famiglia per esempio*!


D'accordo al 100%.

Com'è attualmente il tuo rapporto con tua moglie? Lei sa che sei innamorato di un'altra donna?


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> forse mi sono spiegata male..o forse sono solo arrabbiata....
> ma* si legge spesso di persone che tradiscono e quasi quasi....ne parlano come se fosse una cosa normale...
> in questo caso addirittura si diventa gelosi dell'amante.....ovvero di una donna a sua volta sposata....*


Tranquilla Annuccia.

Io non sono per niente arrabbiata, ma provo le tue stesse sensazioni.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ehm.... ci risiamo
> 
> non mi sembra giusto, sono stata tra i primi a scrivere quello che penso effettivamente di un uomo e di una situazione come questi
> 
> ...



scusa ma..lo dice lui stesso di essere innamorato di un'altra donna....


----------



## Annuccia (3 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> D'accordo al 100%.
> 
> Com'è attualmente il tuo rapporto con tua moglie? Lei sa che sei innamorato di un'altra donna?



ed è proprio qui che volevo arrivare pure io.....
secondo me non sa nulla....e non solo avendo dei bambini piccoli....sarà talmente impegnata da non accorgersi di ciò che sta accadendo....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa ma..lo dice lui stesso di essere innamorato di un'altra donna....



è infatuato e sta male perchè ha scoperto che non ha l'esclusiva


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è infatuato e sta male perchè ha scoperto che non ha l'esclusiva


Diciamo che se sei l'amante di una donna sposata, dovresti sapere che l'esclusiva non ce l'hai a prescindere.

Che si provi fastidio all'idea che la propria amante vada con diversi uomini lo capisco. Ma è un fastidio che si dovrebbe gestire e controllare alla luce della situazione obettiva in cui ci si trova.


----------



## bubu (3 Aprile 2012)

anche secondo me ci sta male perchè non ha l'esclusiva e così viene ferito il suo amor proprio...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Diciamo che se sei l'amante di una donna sposata, dovresti sapere che l'esclusiva non ce l'hai a prescindere.
> 
> Che si provi fastidio all'idea che la propria amante vada con diversi uomini lo capisco. Ma è un fastidio che si dovrebbe gestire e controllare alla luce della situazione obettiva in cui ci si trova.



infatti, ma mi sa che in questo caso la gelosia viene confusa con l'amore


----------



## Annuccia (3 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Diciamo che se sei l'amante di una donna sposata, dovresti sapere che l'esclusiva non ce l'hai a prescindere.
> 
> Che si provi fastidio all'idea che la propria amante vada con diversi uomini lo capisco. Ma è un fastidio che si dovrebbe gestire e controllare alla luce della situazione obettiva in cui ci si trova.



beh chi la fa l'aspetti....


----------



## Annuccia (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è infatuato e sta male perchè ha scoperto che non ha l'esclusiva


poverino....


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> anche secondo me* ci sta male perchè non ha l'esclusiva *e così viene ferito il suo amor proprio...


Ma il marito di questa donna chi è? Un ologramma?


----------



## Annuccia (3 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> poverino....



ma poi..cosa si aspettava???....non c'è molto da sperare vista la situazione....una storia clandestina per quanto avvincente...passionale e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta...sempre clandestina rimane almeno fino a quando non si decide uscire allo scoperto...se lo si vuole...se ci si ama....ma qui l'unico innamorato è lui....
lei "rmane fedele" al prorpio stile di vita...se cosi lo vogliamo chiamare....


----------



## Annuccia (3 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma il marito di questa donna chi è? Un ologramma?


bella questa....


----------



## bubu (3 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma il marito di questa donna chi è? Un ologramma?


ahahahahahah già!!!!


----------



## Ospite (3 Aprile 2012)

Ma no, non sono un ologramma   ... riguardo alla mia pretesa di esclusiva secondo me ci può stare, dipende da che persona hai di fronte. Se lei fosse come me non ci sarebbero problemi in questo senso. Invece la sua indole si è rivelata totalmente diversa, lei è una traditrice seriale (si dice così, no ?) e basta. Forse anche lei si infatuò, ma solo all'inizio. A questo punto le strade sono due: o uno se ne fa una ragione e continua a divertirsi (diciamo così) accettando questa situazione, oppure non ti diverti (è il mio caso) e pur standoci male perchè ti eri fatto un'altra idea, cambi strada e molli tutto. Poi ci sta anche di essere giudicato, ma questa cosa vi giuro non me la sono andata a cercare ... è capitato. Può o no capitare di innamorarsi senza volere ?? Fu lei all'inizio a farmi ripetute e numerose avances, messaggi e quant'altro, alla fine ci sono andato. Adesso ad esempio che abbiamo litigato, lei si distrae già con un altro (non so chi sia) e mi lascia nel mio brodo, poi quando è stanca tornerà, come sempre. Potevo essere come dice qualcuno più onesto con me stesso e con mia moglie ma alla luce dei fatti (di come lei è) è stato meglio così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> Ma no, non sono un ologramma   ... riguardo alla mia pretesa di esclusiva secondo me ci può stare, dipende da che persona hai di fronte. Se lei fosse come me non ci sarebbero problemi in questo senso. Invece la sua indole si è rivelata totalmente diversa, lei è una traditrice seriale (si dice così, no ?) e basta. Forse anche lei si infatuò, ma solo all'inizio. A questo punto le strade sono due: o uno se ne fa una ragione e continua a divertirsi (diciamo così) accettando questa situazione, oppure non ti diverti (è il mio caso) e pur standoci male perchè ti eri fatto un'altra idea, cambi strada e molli tutto. Poi ci sta anche di essere giudicato, ma questa cosa vi giuro non me la sono andata a cercare ... è capitato. Può o no capitare di innamorarsi senza volere ?? Fu lei all'inizio a farmi ripetute e numerose avances, messaggi e quant'altro, alla fine ci sono andato. Adesso ad esempio che abbiamo litigato, lei si distrae già con un altro (non so chi sia) e mi lascia nel mio brodo, poi quando è stanca tornerà, come sempre. Potevo essere come dice qualcuno più onesto con me stesso e con mia moglie ma alla luce dei fatti (di come lei è) è stato meglio così.



che donna!


----------



## bubu (3 Aprile 2012)

si credo che possa capitare di innamorarsi avendo iniziato una storia tanto per uscire fuori dall'ordinario...
però credo che alla luce di quanto emerso non penso possa amare una donna così, o meglio...che voglia costruirci qualche cosa.
Alla fine, se ci stai bene, devi accettare la tua relazione per ciò che è altrimenti cerca davvero di tagliare i ponti e impegnati a ritrovare una strada che ti porti ad essere felice, in famiglia oppure no.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> La storia (riassunta) comincia ca. 4 anni fa con una collega. Entrambi sposati, entrambi con bimbi piccoli.Ci siamo piaciuti da subito ed inizia una piccola passione tra noi, sebbene i tempi per vederci siano molto ristretti. Poi (e qui 'taglio' per non dilungarmi) la passione si affievolisce un po', ma l'attrazione e il feeling tra noi rimangono e la storia va avanti con pochi incontri ma vissuti davvero intensamente. Lei però ha un umore spesso altalenante e inizio a farmi domande su questa sua stranezza. Scopro che ha fatto sesso con un altro uomo, ci sto malissimo, ma ci passo sopra. Poi...poi scopro che non è stato l'unico, ma non glielo dico. Lei dice di amarmi, ma si concede questi 'intermezzi', che io non tollero. Così arriva un giorno in cui la vedo parlare con un tipo in un parcheggio e le chiedo conto. Lei si offende profondamente e non mi parla praticamente più, nè ci frequentiamo. Dice che quel tipo del parcheggio era un normalissimo amico. . Allora io poi le chiedo scusa (ho sbottato l'unica volta in cui non dovevo), perchè lavoriamo insieme e ne sono stato praticamente costretto per 'sopravvivere'.* Dice che lei non mi appartiene e io non appartengo a lei e che fa quello che vuole. Le scuse vengono accettate dopo un mese, rimane freddina, e scopro che nel frattempo si è data di nuovo da fare...*Cosa fare ? La risposta sarebbe facile se non che sono innamorato di lei nonostante tutto (sto comunque lavorando per farmela passare)...



Ma veramente anche io ti avrei risposto cosi.......

Ma chi sei tu nella sua vita che ruolo pensi di interpretare?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *un figlio viene al mondo se lo decidi tu*
> e se lo fai te ne devi assumere la responsabilità e , per me, non è l'unico ma è il più grande elemento di felicità che abbia mai provato.
> donna/uomo, è il massimo privilegio per l'essere umano



Non è sempre così ....a volte arrivano quando non te li aspetti.....

Altre volte pensi che siano il collante tra due persone e allora lo fai ma poi ti accorgi che ti allontana sempre più....


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Aprile 2012)

Meglio fare come: se un giorno l'amante viene a dirti di essere stata con un altro io potrò dirle di essere stato con altre 2. L'altro giorno ho "battezzato" una ragazza 15 anni più giovane di me e manco dirlo dopo 2 sco...ehm...visite si è già innamorata di me. Ora ho l'amante fissa da 2 anni, un amante secondaria da circa 6 mesi e questa new entry per ogni tanto. Non lo dico per vantarmene ma perchè è così e punto. Ovviamente resto solo innamorato della numero 1. Anche se la numero 2 ci da dentro per sorpassare la 1 (scusate il gioco di parole). La numero 3 è una ragazza straniera che lavora qui e che cmq ha pure lei altre storie. Vista il primo giorno dopo aver dato un passaggio in autostop a lei e una sua amica. Mi da subito il suo numero di telefono "in caso che passi nel bar dove lavoro avvisami". 4 giorni dopo la avviso "che passo a bere qualcosa". Mi dice che se aspetto 10 minuti finisce di lavorare. 1 ora dopo scopavamo. Lei poi mi scrive il giorno dopo "non vorrei che pensassi io sia una pu.....a perchè te l'ho data già la prima volta". Io: "nooo, non lo penserei mai" (sic!). Cazzuola ma quanto sono strambe le donne?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Meglio fare come: se un giorno l'amante viene a dirti di essere stata con un altro io potrò dirle di essere stato con altre 2. L'altro giorno ho "battezzato" una ragazza 15 anni più giovane di me e manco dirlo dopo 2 sco...ehm...visite si è già innamorata di me. Ora ho l'amante fissa da 2 anni, un amante secondaria da circa 6 mesi e questa new entry per ogni tanto. Non lo dico per vantarmene ma perchè è così e punto. Ovviamente resto solo innamorato della numero 1. Anche se la numero 2 ci da dentro per sorpassare la 1 (scusate il gioco di parole). La numero 3 è una ragazza straniera che lavora qui e che cmq ha pure lei altre storie. Vista il primo giorno dopo aver dato un passaggio in autostop a lei e una sua amica. Mi da subito il suo numero di telefono "in caso che passi nel bar dove lavoro avvisami". 4 giorni dopo la avviso "che passo a bere qualcosa". Mi dice che se aspetto 10 minuti finisce di lavorare. 1 ora dopo scopavamo.* Lei poi mi scrive il giorno dopo "non vorrei che pensassi io sia una pu.....a perchè te l'ho data già la prima volta"*. Io: "nooo, non lo penserei mai" (sic!). Cazzuola ma quanto sono strambe le donne?


sono sicura che sarà strafica, come le altre 2:mrgreen:

certo che come quoziente intellettivo tra loro è una bella gara......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Meglio fare come: se un giorno l'amante viene a dirti di essere stata con un altro io potrò dirle di essere stato con altre 2. L'altro giorno ho "battezzato" una ragazza 15 anni più giovane di me e manco dirlo dopo 2 sco...ehm...visite si è già innamorata di me. Ora ho l'amante fissa da 2 anni, un amante secondaria da circa 6 mesi e questa new entry per ogni tanto. Non lo dico per vantarmene ma perchè è così e punto. Ovviamente resto solo innamorato della numero 1. Anche se la numero 2 ci da dentro per sorpassare la 1 (scusate il gioco di parole). La numero 3 è una ragazza straniera che lavora qui e che cmq ha pure lei altre storie. Vista il primo giorno dopo aver dato un passaggio in autostop a lei e una sua amica. Mi da subito il suo numero di telefono "in caso che passi nel bar dove lavoro avvisami". 4 giorni dopo la avviso "che passo a bere qualcosa". Mi dice che se aspetto 10 minuti finisce di lavorare. 1 ora dopo scopavamo. Lei poi mi scrive il giorno dopo "non vorrei che pensassi io sia una pu.....a perchè te l'ho data già la prima volta". Io: "nooo, non lo penserei mai" (sic!). Cazzuola ma quanto sono strambe le donne?


sei senza speranze.... :blu:


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono sicura che sarà strafica, come le altre 2:mrgreen:
> 
> *certo che come quoziente intellettivo tra loro è una bella gara......
> 
> ...


Hai una sfera di cristallo? eh eh...
Cmq...io parlo di apparati sessuali mica di encefali.


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei senza speranze.... :blu:



E pensare che alla tua considerazione ci tengo.
Me la sono ormai bruciata eh...
:bandiera:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> E pensare che alla tua considerazione ci tengo.
> Me la sono ormai bruciata eh...
> :bandiera:



attenta Simy...


è una tecnica :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Meglio fare come: se un giorno l'amante viene a dirti di essere stata con un altro io potrò dirle di essere stato con altre 2. L'altro giorno ho "battezzato" una ragazza 15 anni più giovane di me e manco dirlo dopo 2 sco...ehm...visite si è già innamorata di me. Ora ho l'amante fissa da 2 anni, un amante secondaria da circa 6 mesi e questa new entry per ogni tanto. Non lo dico per vantarmene ma perchè è così e punto. Ovviamente resto solo innamorato della numero 1. Anche se la numero 2 ci da dentro per sorpassare la 1 (scusate il gioco di parole). La numero 3 è una ragazza straniera che lavora qui e che cmq ha pure lei altre storie. Vista il primo giorno dopo aver dato un passaggio in autostop a lei e una sua amica. Mi da subito il suo numero di telefono "in caso che passi nel bar dove lavoro avvisami". 4 giorni dopo la avviso "che passo a bere qualcosa". Mi dice che se aspetto 10 minuti finisce di lavorare. 1 ora dopo scopavamo. *Lei poi mi scrive il giorno dopo "non vorrei che pensassi io sia una pu.....a perchè te l'ho data già la prima volta". Io: "nooo, non lo penserei mai" (sic!). *Cazzuola ma quanto sono strambe le donne?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> E pensare che alla tua considerazione ci tengo.
> Me la sono ormai bruciata eh...
> :bandiera:


vabbè ma non scrivi per mesi e ogni volta che ti leggo qui ne aggiungi una!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> attenta Simy...
> 
> 
> è una tecnica :carneval:


tranquilla!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> E pensare che alla tua considerazione ci tengo.
> Me la sono ormai bruciata eh...
> :bandiera:



ciao patacca...vedi che ti privilegio..oggi e'la prima visita qua'.aahahha..ma scusa sono invornite come fanno a non capirlo???la mia C.ha capito subito,quando per un po'le ho''affiancato''A...stai attento......alle amanti delle scopate casalinghe frega zero...ma delle''colleghe''sono gelosissime....a riguardo so di storielle moltoooo pericolose...ma ...le trovi tutte tu?????mahhhhhh..per me covaci gatta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao patacca...vedi che ti privilegio..*oggi e'la prima visita qua'*.aahahha..ma scusa sono invorntite come fannoa non capirlo???la mia C.ha capito subito,quando per un po'le ho''affiancato''A...stati attento alle amanti delle scopate casalinghe frega zero...ma delle''colleghe''sono gelosissime....a riguardo so di storielle moltoooo pericolose.



lothar pinocchietto...eri venuto anche stamattina

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lothar pinocchietto...eri venuto anche stamattina
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



donna io ..vengo..molo spesso sai....hahahahahhah 

adesso che sono ''libero''caccia aperta..per scaramanzia non parlo....fa'troppo ridere


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Aprile 2012)

Proprio ieri pensavo all'età delle 3 donzelle:

- la numero 1 ha 52 anni.
- la numero 2 ha 40 anni.
- la numero 3 ha 30 anni.

In fatto di fisico inteso come forma e durezza/sodità (si ce?) delle carni:

- la numero 1 voto 10.
- la numero 2 voto 8.
- la numero 3 voto 7.

In fatto di capacità scoperecce:

- la numero 1 voto 10.
- la numero 2 voto 9,5.
- la numero 3 voto 9.

In fatto di stare bene insieme:

- la numero 1 voto 9.
- la numero 2 voto 7.
- la numero 3 dati insufficienti.

In fatto di fantasia nel fare l'amore:

- la numero 1 voto 10.
- la numero 2 voto 9.
- la numero 3 voto 9 (ma manca qualche dato).

In fatto di mettersi addosso biancheria/vestiti/lingerie roba intrigante insomma:

- la numero 1 voto 10.
- la numero 2 voto 10.
- la numero 3 voto 5,5.

In fatto di farmi alzare il livello ormonale alla solo loro vista:

- la numero 1 voto 11 (se ci fosse).
- la numero 2 voto 9,5.
- la numero 3 voto 9.


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Aprile 2012)

Ehi...dopo 231 messaggi mi esce che sono "utente affezionato". Alla faccia di chi all'inizio diceva io fossi  un clone di qualcun altro.


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lothar pinocchietto...eri venuto anche stamattina
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E tu come fai a saperlo che stamattina era venuto? :rotfl:


----------



## quinty (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ehi...dopo 231 messaggi mi esce che sono "utente affezionato". Alla faccia di chi all'inizio diceva io fossi  un clone di qualcun altro.



lo dicono a tutti


----------



## Lostris (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Proprio ieri pensavo all'età delle 3 donzelle:
> 
> - la numero 1 ha 52 anni.
> - la numero 2 ha 40 anni.
> ...



'Sta roba con i voti proprio non si può leggere eh.... :unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> E tu come fai a saperlo che stamattina era venuto? :rotfl:


dai invornito non svelare la relazione clandestina....ahahahhahh....


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> lo dicono a tutti



ù
ciao bella spadaccina del Lambro.....tuttook???


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Aprile 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> 'Sta roba con i voti proprio non si può leggere eh.... :unhappy:


Sono solo constatazioni nude e crude ma vere. Per quanto possano apparire meschine e fredde.


----------



## oceansize (3 Aprile 2012)

E un chissenefrega nn ce lo mettiamo?


----------



## Lostris (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Sono solo constatazioni nude e crude ma vere. Per quanto possano apparire meschine e fredde.


Lo trovo di pessimo gusto comunque.

A prescindere da qualsivoglia giudizio morale, un conto è fare delle considerazioni generali sulla diversità dei rapporti che instauri con le tue innumerevoli amanti, approfondire gli elementi che ti attraggono in ognuna, esplorare la propria psicologia anche, dato che la dimensione è ovviamente soggettiva... 
... un'altro è stilare un orrido pagellino che nulla dice di queste tre donne, tranne il fatto che, evidentemente, intrallazzano con un uomo che sa essere superficiale in certe esternazioni.

Parere mio, ovvio.


----------



## Eliade (3 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> Può essere che io non veda le cose come realmente sono. *Certo che se una relazione, pur tra alti e bassi, va avanti da 4 anni qualcosa ci sarà.*
> Che sono zerbino è un po' vero, ma d'altronde chi ci mette più sentimento è anche poi il più debole e se le cose vanno male... Di questo non me ne vergogno, preferisco essere una persona di cuore piuttosto che un freddo calcolatore. In questa vicenda ho sofferto da cani, ma sento che ne sto pian piano venendo fuori. Che ne devo venir fuori. La prova del nove sarà quando lei si rifarà sotto, perchè lo rifarà. A questo punto vediamo...quale sarebbe secondo te (o secondo voi) un modo elegante e allo stesso tempo un po' bastardo per respingerla, dopo tutte le balle che mi ha raccontato ?


Ah...come la relazione del tuo matrimonio? Del suo? da quanti anni è sposata?
Scusa, ma su questo non ci puoi fare affidamento. 
Non c'è un modo, se non tiri fuori il coraggio di farlo e di mantenere la tua decisione.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo trovo di pessimo gusto comunque.
> 
> A prescindere da qualsivoglia giudizio morale, un conto è fare delle considerazioni generali sulla diversità dei rapporti che instauri con le tue innumerevoli amanti, approfondire gli elementi che ti attraggono in ognuna, esplorare la propria psicologia anche, dato che la dimensione è ovviamente soggettiva...
> ... un'altro è stilare un orrido pagellino che nulla dice di queste tre donne, tranne il fatto che, evidentemente, intrallazzano con un uomo che sa essere superficiale in certe esternazioni.
> ...


Quoto :up:


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo trovo di pessimo gusto comunque.
> 
> A prescindere da qualsivoglia giudizio morale, un conto è fare delle considerazioni generali sulla diversità dei rapporti che instauri con le tue innumerevoli amanti, approfondire gli elementi che ti attraggono in ognuna, esplorare la propria psicologia anche, dato che la dimensione è ovviamente soggettiva...
> ... un'altro è stilare un orrido pagellino che nulla dice di queste tre donne, tranne il fatto che, evidentemente, intrallazzano con un uomo che sa essere superficiale in certe esternazioni.
> ...


Parere anche mio.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ehi...dopo 231 messaggi mi esce che sono "utente affezionato". Alla faccia di chi all'inizio diceva io fossi  un clone di qualcun altro.


Ehilà Meridio...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo trovo di pessimo gusto comunque.
> 
> A prescindere da qualsivoglia giudizio morale, un conto è fare delle considerazioni generali sulla diversità dei rapporti che instauri con le tue innumerevoli amanti, approfondire gli elementi che ti attraggono in ognuna, esplorare la propria psicologia anche, dato che la dimensione è ovviamente soggettiva...
> ... un'altro è stilare un orrido pagellino che nulla dice di queste tre donne, tranne il fatto che, evidentemente, intrallazzano con un uomo che sa essere superficiale in certe esternazioni.
> ...


Ma dei perchè non hai mai letto escortforum no?
Ci sono tutte le pagelline e il voto per il fuckmeter eh?
http://www.escortforum.net/recensioni

Cioè è come con gli hotels no?
Tu provi una...poi lasci un commento no?
Ovvio le signorine del piacere sono molto contente di avere punteggio alto no?

Ah cosa non è il pazzo mondo! 

Ho una visione...
Meridio gioca al Ciula e vinci...
Porco can ecco la tripla vincente...

Piove su Meridio una pacca di denaro che mai si era vista
E lui chiama Lothar, me Ewy...e dice...invorniti patacca....andiamo a giocare eh....donnine a nastro forever...

Una crapula di gnocca mai vista!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Aprile 2012)

Eh eh, lo sapevo che con la storia della classifica qualcuna si inaspriva. Era per provocare.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eh eh, lo sapevo che con la storia della classifica qualcuna si inaspriva. Era per provocare.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eh eh, lo sapevo che con la storia della classifica qualcuna si inaspriva. Era per provocare.



Perchè avresti voluto provocare?


----------



## Duchessa (3 Aprile 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> 'Sta roba con i voti proprio non si può leggere eh.... :unhappy:


E' roba diffusa sai? eccome se è diffusa! 
Ma è un criterio che usano anche con se stessi sai? e poi.. un dì... se il capello incanutisce, e il sistema idraulico va in panne...
:singleeye:


----------



## Eretteo (3 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> La storia (riassunta) comincia ca. 4 anni fa
> Bene,un'olimpiade fa,se sei uno sportivo m'hai gia' guadagnato punti.
> con una collega.
> Hai  pure un buon senso pratico;niente trasferte o inutili spese,se serve  l'idrovora basta schioccare le dita come Arthur Fonzarelli.
> ...


Ma perche' mi devi combinare 'ste prepuziate?
Siete  nello stesso ufficio,puoi averla quando e come vuoi,quando la borsona  e' oberata basta tirarla per la borsetta.....e tu mi rovini tutto per  delle bieche questioni di principio!
E' come se l'Aril s'incazzasse col Benaco perche' quest'ultimo si fa riempire anche dal Sarca,che ti frega?!?
E' proprio vero,chi ha il pane non ha nemmeno la dentiera....


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> *E' roba diffusa sai? eccome se è diffusa!
> *Ma è un criterio che usano anche con se stessi sai? e poi.. un dì... se il capello incanutisce, e il sistema idraulico va in panne...
> :singleeye:


Tristezza eh.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> E' roba diffusa sai? eccome se è diffusa!
> Ma è un criterio che usano anche con se stessi sai? e poi.. un dì... se il capello incanutisce, e il sistema idraulico va in panne...
> :singleeye:


Coadura
Mai paura!:carneval:


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè avresti voluto provocare?


Semplice: mi stavo annoiando.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Semplice: mi stavo annoiando.


Caro Massimo,posto che sia vero il tuo racconto,ma io ci credo perche'vedo come e'facile passare da una donna all'altra..ti dico che hai toccato un nervo scoperto.
Qua'dentro e'pieno di gente,nessuno si offenda,che ha la testa piena di elucubrazioni mentali,invece di pensare a divertirsi e basta
Parlano di psicologi,di guide spirituali,di confessori...mentre la realta'e'quella terra terra che viviamo,in particolare io e te.


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Massimo,posto che sia vero il tuo racconto,ma io ci credo perche'vedo come e'facile passare da una donna all'altra..ti dico che hai toccato un nervo scoperto.
> Qua'dentro e'pieno di gente,nessuno si offenda,che ha la testa piena di elucubrazioni mentali,invece di pensare a divertirsi e basta
> Parlano di psicologi,di guide spirituali,di confessori...mentre la realta'e'quella terra terra che viviamo,in particolare io e te.


Carismo Lothar credo che io e abbiamo molti punti in comune. Comunque, dico una cosa e parlo seriamente: di ciò che dico vi assicuro non c'è niulla di inventato, poi uno/una può anche non credermi ma a me che mi viene? Io vivo alcune situazioni e le espongo. Le espongo perchè a volte ho bisogno di parlarne con qualcuno e magari di avere un qualche consiglio utile. Come quando ho esordito su questo forum parlando della mia gelosia nei confronti dell'amante numero 1: parlare con qualcuno mi era servito davvero a vedere le cose con un altro occhio. Come dice Lothar comunque passare da una donna all'altra è davvero facile. Credetemelo donne! E molte di voi lo sanno di certo. Magari qualcuna che viene a fare la morale a me qui poi invece la dà a destra e a manca spudoratamente (e qui mi riferisco ad una specifica). Almeno io non nascondo nulla: se il mondo è pieno di donne facili ci saranno sempre i suini (come me) che se le trombano.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Carismo Lothar credo che io e abbiamo molti punti in comune. Comunque, dico una cosa e parlo seriamente: di ciò che dico vi assicuro non c'è niulla di inventato, poi uno/una può anche non credermi ma a me che mi viene? Io vivo alcune situazioni e le espongo. Le espongo perchè a volte ho bisogno di parlarne con qualcuno e magari di avere un qualche consiglio utile. Come quando ho esordito su questo forum parlando della mia gelosia nei confronti dell'amante numero 1: parlare con qualcuno mi era servito davvero a vedere le cose con un altro occhio. Come dice Lothar comunque passare da una donna all'altra è davvero facile. Credetemelo donne! E molte di voi lo sanno di certo. Magari qualcuna che viene a fare la morale a me qui poi invece la dà a destra e a manca spudoratamente (e qui mi riferisco ad una specifica). Almeno io non nascondo nulla: se il mondo è pieno di donne facili ci saranno sempre i suini (come me) che se le trombano.



carissimo Massimo se tutti fossero come noi due il sito potrebbe chiudere...non ci poniamo scrupoli,e viviamo alla giornata,io forse sono anche peggio di te,perche'tradisco senza alcun motivo.
Tra l'altro ieri ne ho combinata un'altra..C.mi dice che ha un'amica che e'rimasta''affascinata''dai suoi racconti,e cercherebbe un'altro Lothar.....ho fatto in modo che si mettesse in contatto con mio amico,sposato con figli... 'un mio clone...forse dovrei dire 10 ave maria...avendo istigato al tradimento??
Be'l'ulivo benedetto l'ho preso..bastera'?????

Certo che lo sanno....cercano la stessa cosa amico mio....ma poche l'ammettono...sai ne sto cacciando una che lo scrive invece,ha marito e figlia,ma dice che vuole piu'relazioni insieme..ci provo.perche'ha 28anni come C,quindi mia specialita'...ahahahah-at salut


----------



## bubu (4 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissimo Massimo se tutti fossero come noi due il sito potrebbe chiudere...non ci poniamo scrupoli,e viviamo alla giornata,io forse sono anche peggio di te,perche'tradisco senza alcun motivo.
> Tra l'altro ieri ne ho combinata un'altra..C.mi dice che ha un'amica che e'rimasta''affascinata''dai suoi racconti,e cercherebbe un'altro Lothar.....ho fatto in modo che si mettesse in contatto con mio amico,sposato con figli... 'un mio clone...forse dovrei dire 10 ave maria...avendo istigato al tradimento??
> Be'l'ulivo benedetto l'ho preso..bastera'?????
> 
> Certo che lo sanno....cercano la stessa cosa amico mio....ma poche l'ammettono...sai ne sto cacciando una che lo scrive invece,ha marito e figlia,ma dice che vuole piu'relazioni insieme..ci provo.perche'ha 28anni come C,quindi mia specialita'...ahahahah-at salut


in realtà penso che siate liberissimi di vivere come meglio credete la vostra vita, l'importante è che tutti gli attori siano messi nelle condizioni di poter giocare a modo loro.
Se avete una compagna ufficiale non vedo perchè non debba sapere di avere a che fare con fedigrafi convinti e scegliere se stare con voi oppure no.
Vivere la vita non vuol certo dire non lasciarsi sfuggire tutte le occasioni...vivere è anche godere di ciò che si costruisce con autenticità.
Questo è il mio modo di vedere le cose...dai vostri racconti sembrate solo degli uomini che hanno bisogno di conferme costanti...
il tempo passa per tutti e prima o poi.....
un abbraccio


----------



## Lostris (4 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> in realtà penso che siate liberissimi di vivere come meglio credete la vostra vita, l'importante è che tutti gli attori siano messi nelle condizioni di poter giocare a modo loro.
> Se avete una compagna ufficiale non vedo perchè non debba sapere di avere a che fare con fedigrafi convinti e scegliere se stare con voi oppure no.
> Vivere la vita non vuol certo dire non lasciarsi sfuggire tutte le occasioni...vivere è anche godere di ciò che si costruisce con autenticità.
> Questo è il mio modo di vedere le cose...dai vostri racconti sembrate solo degli uomini che hanno bisogno di conferme costanti...
> ...


:up: quoto


----------



## fightclub (4 Aprile 2012)

cambia prospettiva e titolo:
tradito da una traditrice


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> in realtà penso che siate liberissimi di vivere come meglio credete la vostra vita, l'importante è che tutti gli attori siano messi nelle condizioni di poter giocare a modo loro.
> Se avete una compagna ufficiale non vedo perchè non debba sapere di avere a che fare con fedigrafi convinti e scegliere se stare con voi oppure no.
> Vivere la vita non vuol certo dire non lasciarsi sfuggire tutte le occasioni...vivere è anche godere di ciò che si costruisce con autenticità.
> Questo è il mio modo di vedere le cose...dai vostri racconti sembrate solo degli uomini che hanno bisogno di conferme costanti...
> ...



Carissimo Bubu..finirebbe il gioco no???poi gia'ho preso graffi e urli per una cretinata..figurati se sapesse..hahahah..che palle la gelosia,il bello e' chre ieri mi son preso rimprovero anche da C...parlavo con lei,ma una bionda mi ha distratto...
ma guarda che a mia moglie non manca niente,,abbiamo fatto un meraviglioso weekend soli soletti...e Pasqua sara'lo stesso..purtroppo il tempo dei conigli di cioccolata nel baule e'finito..i figli sono uomini..verrano per il pranzo poi scapperanno in A14 verso casa...
e hai ragione amico certo che passa il tempo..io mi illudo..ascolto forever young..ho C che dovrei stendere tappeti rossi....ma non mi basta piu'neanche lei,perche'corro dietro a una nuova..sempre di 28anni...ti abbrccio anch'io,perche'mi hai''bastonato''..ma con intelligenza.....ciaooooooo


----------



## The Cheater (4 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Carissimo Bubu..finirebbe il gioco no???poi gia'ho preso graffi e urli per una cretinata..figurati se sapesse..hahahah..che palle la gelosia,il bello e' chre ieri mi son preso rimprovero anche da C...parlavo con lei,ma una bionda mi ha distratto...
> ma guarda che a mia moglie non manca niente,,abbiamo fatto un meraviglioso weekend soli soletti...e Pasqua sara'lo stesso..purtroppo il tempo dei conigli di cioccolata nel baule e'finito..i figli sono uomini..verrano per il pranzo poi scapperanno in A14 verso casa...
> e hai ragione amico certo che passa il tempo..io mi illudo..ascolto forever young..ho C che dovrei stendere tappeti rossi....ma non mi basta piu'neanche lei,perche'corro dietro a una nuova..sempre di 28anni...ti abbrccio anch'io,perche'mi hai''bastonato''..ma con intelligenza.....ciaooooooo


lothaaaaaaar

hai visto le 3 pere che vi abbiamo portato a domicilio domenica??? :mrgreen:

ti dico la verità: fino a metà secondo tempo mi sembrava una chiara "pasta con le sarde" (slang palermitano che indica un pareggio appattato) ma poi è andata diversamente 

ti abbraccio :up:


----------



## Duchessa (4 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Carissimo Bubu..finirebbe il gioco no???poi gia'ho preso graffi e urli per una cretinata..figurati se sapesse..hahahah..che palle la gelosia,il bello e' chre ieri mi son preso rimprovero anche da C...parlavo con lei,ma una bionda mi ha distratto...
> ma guarda che a mia moglie non manca niente,,abbiamo fatto un meraviglioso weekend soli soletti...e Pasqua sara'lo stesso..purtroppo il tempo dei conigli di cioccolata nel baule e'finito..i figli sono uomini..verrano per il pranzo poi scapperanno in A14 verso casa...
> e hai ragione amico certo che passa il tempo..io mi illudo..ascolto forever young..ho C che dovrei stendere tappeti rossi....ma non mi basta piu'neanche lei,perche'corro dietro a una nuova..sempre di 28anni...ti abbrccio anch'io,perche'mi hai''bastonato''..ma con intelligenza.....ciaooooooo


Ogni tanto penso che potresti essere finto anche tu. Sei un esempio troppo perfetto da manuale.:singleeye: :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lothaaaaaaar
> 
> hai visto le 3 pere che vi abbiamo portato a domicilio domenica??? :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



ciao amico..lo sai che ero certo???pensa che eravamo in Riviera e non ho neanche chiesto il risultato..prima di rientrare qua'ho guardato il televideo nell'altra casa...1-1..mi sembrava strano e infatti...ma gli amici degli amici..mi dicono che
e'successo questo.
Dopo la vittoria a Roma,copntro la Lazio,i giocatori hanno chiesto una tabella premi a Guaraldi,a 40 punti tot euro.a 44 toto euro...etc....lui ci ha pensato su,poi ha risposto..ragazzi non posso,salvatevi e bona le'...ah si...benissimo
per ripicca 1 punto in 3 partite,e vittoria regalata al tuo PA..Di Vaio ha sbagliato apposta il raddoppio.. a FI succede lo stesso...e il Chievo vince...

tanti amici stanno disdicendo Sky,lo faro'anch'io,,il calcio e'marcio..vedi furto a l Milan ieri sera


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che potresti essere finto anche tu. Sei un esempio troppo perfetto da manuale.:singleeye: :mrgreen:


Madame lei forse non sa che il Conte e'venuto a casa mia.e che 8-9 forumisti sono venuti a lotharopoli a pranzo..esisto eccome...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao amico..lo sai che ero certo???pensa che eravamo in Riviera e non ho neanche chiesto il risultato..prima di rientrare qua'ho guardato il televideo nell'altra casa...1-1..mi sembrava strano e infatti...ma gli amici degli amici..mi dicono che
> e'successo questo.
> Dopo la vittoria a Roma,copntro la Lazio,i giocatori hanno chiesto una tabella premi a Guaraldi,a 40 punti tot euro.a 44 toto euro...etc....lui ci ha pensato su,poi ha risposto..ragazzi non posso,salvatevi e bona le'...ah si...benissimo
> per ripicca 1 punto in 3 partite,e vittoria regalata al tuo PA..Di Vaio ha sbagliato apposta il raddoppio.. a FI succede lo stesso...e il Chievo vince...
> ...


però a firenze non sono ancora salvi...

...yes, il calcio fa schifo ormai...ma mi sforzo di dimenticarlo quando lo seguo...


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2012)

Forza Roma :mrgreen:


----------



## Duchessa (4 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Madame lei forse non sa che il Conte e'venuto a casa mia.e che 8-9 forumisti sono venuti a lotharopoli a pranzo..esisto eccome...


Questo lo so! Non hai compreso:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Questo lo so! Non hai compreso:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> però a firenze non sono ancora salvi...
> 
> ...yes, il calcio fa schifo ormai...ma mi sforzo di dimenticarlo quando lo seguo...



vero fanno fine samp lo scorso anno..ricordi??la samp in B maddai...spiace per l'amico Papero...

lo so amico e sono cosi'invornito che con mia moglie mi e'scappato detto''quasi quasi sabato pom visto che siamo a30km da Cesena..vado al manuzzi.''aahahhahahah


----------



## Ospite (15 Aprile 2012)

è tornata, cvd ... per la cronaca.


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> è tornata, cvd ... per la cronaca.


E tu sei stato li disponibile come un tappetino, giusto?


----------



## Eretteo (15 Aprile 2012)

Ospite ha detto:


> è tornata, cvd ... per la cronaca.


Bene,
rileggiti puntigliosamente l'ispirato intervento che t'ho dedicato qualche pagina fa,cosi' inquadrerai la questione dalla giusta prospettiva.
Ed apprezza la poderosa fonte d'energia rinnovabile e totalmente sostenibile che hai a disposizione di mutanda,e ad un tiro di sputacchio.
Auguri et felicitazioni.


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Aprile 2012)

Che palle con sto calcio. Possibile che in Italia siano tutti così sfegatati per dei ricconi che inseguono un pallone? A me del calcio: :culo:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Che palle con sto calcio. Possibile che in Italia siano tutti così sfegatati per dei ricconi che inseguono un pallone? A me del calcio: :culo:


dai massimo solo gnocca...altrui e basta???


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

la morte di morosini mi ha davvero scioccata. ultimamente ,non so se è la mia impressione, ma sono tanti gli atleti che muoiono così improvvisamente ...sarà un caso?
possibile che le visite obbligatorie non rilevino mai nessuna problematica ?
venticinque anni


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la morte di morosini mi ha davvero scioccata. ultimamente ,non so se è la mia impressione, ma sono tanti gli atleti che muoiono così improvvisamente ...sarà un caso?
> possibile che le visite obbligatorie non rilevino mai nessuna problematica ?
> venticinque anni



Cara Minerva,i miei figli ora sono fermi,ma il grande un'anno fa' era titolare in prima categoria,e il piccolo in altra squadra minore.Uno volta l'anno vanno dal medico dello sport,fanno i tracciati sotto sforzo,se ci fossero problemi,salterebbero fuori.
Purtroppo,vedi Bovolenta,non c'e'niente da fare....e'il fato.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Minerva,i miei figli ora sono fermi,ma il grande un'anno fa' era titolare in prima categoria,e il piccolo in altra squadra minore.*Uno volta l'anno vanno dal medico dello sport,fanno i tracciati sotto sforzo,se ci fossero problemi,salterebbero fuori.
> *Purtroppo,vedi Bovolenta,non c'e'niente da fare....e'il fato.


ma lo so, anche mia figlia li fa sistematicamente per la pallavolo. ma dal test da sforzo tipo cicloergometro qualcosa dovrebbe saltar fuori.
e fermare un soggetto vuol dire salvargli la vita probabilmente; sarà il fato 
ma forse anche superficialità


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai massimo solo gnocca...altrui e basta???


Beh no ma il calcio proprio no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lo so, anche mia figlia li fa sistematicamente per la pallavolo. ma dal test da sforzo tipo cicloergometro qualcosa dovrebbe saltar fuori.
> e fermare un soggetto vuol dire salvargli la vita probabilmente; sarà il fato
> ma forse anche superficialità


Ci sono cose che si trovano solo con esami specifici, che nessuno fa in assenza di sintomi. Con un elettrocardiogramma sotto sforzo e la spirometria escludi il 90% delle patologie, ma nessuno ti fa un esame iniettandoti un liquido di contrasto se sei giovane e forte.


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci sono cose che si trovano solo con esami specifici, che nessuno fa in assenza di sintomi. Con un elettrocardiogramma sotto sforzo e la spirometria escludi il 90% delle patologie, ma nessuno ti fa un esame iniettandoti un liquido di contrasto se sei giovane e forte.


ma so' tutti dopati...

oggi e' morto Petrini che gia' da 30anni li aveva sputtanati...

il marcio anche risaputo dai tifosi e' tollerato, magari inconsciamente, perche' il rito collettivo serve come sfogo...

e fa comodo anche al sistema...

panem (mo' parecchio meno) et circenses

siamo fottuti...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (16 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma so' tutti dopati...
> 
> oggi e' morto Petrini che gia' da 30anni li aveva sputtanati...
> 
> ...


ho imparato di combine in campionati quasi provinciali..conosco le cifre..poi quello che sta accadendo nel calcio scommesse..infatti basta disdico sky e stop..anche se il calcio e'il mio amore n2


----------



## exStermy (16 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho imparato di combine in campionati quasi provinciali..conosco le cifre..poi quello che sta accadendo nel calcio scommesse..infatti basta disdico sky e stop..anche se il calcio e'il mio amore n2


gia' fatto quasi 2 anni fa perche' l'interista ex sfegatata di casa (mia figlia) mi ha concesso la disdetta di merdaset premium...

non c'e' niente da fare il boicottaggio e' micidiale ma molto poco usato...


----------



## Massimo meridio (23 Aprile 2012)

Comunque io capisco cosa volesse dire l'autore di questo topic. Perchè anch'io purtroppo mi trovo nella sua situazione: sono geloso della mia amante (quella principale). Non sono sicuro di essere l'unico ad avere l'esclusiva su di lei. Però capisco anche che non dovrei averla. Il fatto è che lei mi sprona a lasciare mia moglie e dice di voler lasciare suo marito. Mi sprona a pian piano cercare una casa dove poter sistemarci, ad organizzare il trasferimento di lavoro o mio o suo (viviamo a 80 km di distanza). Poi però ho dei dubbi su di lei e penso al fatto che ho una moglie d'oro, che non mi darebbe mai problemi in tal senso. So anche però che se potessi fidarmi ciecamente della mia amante finirei con il lasciare mia moglie nonostante sia 10 anni più giovane dell'amante. E' una rogna innamorarsi di un amante, per questo capisco benissimo l'utente qua sopra. Sono arrivato (come molti sapete) ad avere una seconda amante solo per consolarmi dai nervosismi che ogni tanto mi provoca quella "ufficiale". E per 2 settimane ne ho avuto una terza che ora è tornata per qualche mese al suo paese d'origine. Insomma, sono un traditore, ma a volte penso che se potessi tornare indietro, forse, eviterei in partenza il tutto. Forse vivrei più tranquillo dentro io e di riflesso mia moglie anche. Ma lo sapete: la mancanza di sesso con mia moglie è stata la molla iniziale ed io senza sesso non ci so proprio stare.
Per finire: sì...ci si può innamorare dell'amante ed esserne gelosi. Eccome.


----------



## bubu (23 Aprile 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Comunque io capisco cosa volesse dire l'autore di questo topic. Perchè anch'io purtroppo mi trovo nella sua situazione: sono geloso della mia amante (quella principale). Non sono sicuro di essere l'unico ad avere l'esclusiva su di lei. Però capisco anche che non dovrei averla. Il fatto è che lei mi sprona a lasciare mia moglie e dice di voler lasciare suo marito. Mi sprona a pian piano cercare una casa dove poter sistemarci, ad organizzare il trasferimento di lavoro o mio o suo (viviamo a 80 km di distanza). Poi però ho dei dubbi su di lei e penso al fatto che ho una moglie d'oro, che non mi darebbe mai problemi in tal senso. So anche però che se potessi fidarmi ciecamente della mia amante finirei con il lasciare mia moglie nonostante sia 10 anni più giovane dell'amante. E' una rogna innamorarsi di un amante, per questo capisco benissimo l'utente qua sopra. Sono arrivato (come molti sapete) ad avere una seconda amante solo per consolarmi dai nervosismi che ogni tanto mi provoca quella "ufficiale". E per 2 settimane ne ho avuto una terza che ora è tornata per qualche mese al suo paese d'origine. Insomma, sono un traditore, ma a volte penso che se potessi tornare indietro, forse, eviterei in partenza il tutto. Forse vivrei più tranquillo dentro io e di riflesso mia moglie anche. Ma lo sapete: la mancanza di sesso con mia moglie è stata la molla iniziale ed io senza sesso non ci so proprio stare.
> Per finire: sì...*ci si può innamorare dell'amante ed esserne gelosi*. Eccome.


immagino di si...siamo umani e vogliamo rapporti umani, quindi anche con gli amanti, alla lunga ci si coinvolge...e se non lo si fa in genere è perchè ci si frena.
si dice però che quando l'amante inizia a fare la moglie allora finisce la magia ed ecco, come nel tuo caso che si cerca un'altra "isola felice" dove andare in vacanza dalla vita reale.
la psicologia umana è davvero affascinante


----------

